# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Good MorningI am always excited about tourism boards reaching out and doing some solid marketing rather than just hand shaking. From this recent article The Tourism Board of Grenada does some solid pr

## johnday

Good Morning

I am always excited about tourism boards reaching out and doing some solid marketing rather than just hand shaking. From this recent article The Tourism Board of Grenada does some solid promotion for the Grenadines as well as Grenada.

www.barnaclegrenada.com/content/view/1128/51/

JCD

----------

